# My gizmo....



## willswing (Dec 4, 2009)

I've connected it to my computer, but i get no sound. On the frontpanel, i'v got 2 flashing lines. Pliiiis help!


----------



## willswing (Dec 4, 2009)

I found out what the trouble was! The frontpanel was to tight against the buttons, so one or two was pressed in all the time.


----------



## dwayland (Jul 3, 2008)

Cool! Very glad you were able to figure that one out! :applause:


----------

